# portsnap messages: Error opening archive: Invalid GZip header



## nakal (Jan 7, 2009)

[deleted]

I had these problems on -CURRENT. portsnap showed me the error message

```
Error opening archive: Invalid GZip header
```

And found the solution:
http://groups.google.com/group/mailing.freebsd.current/browse_thread/thread/826353688276b446?pli=1

After patching bsdtar (csup, make all install in bsdtar directory), the problem disappeared.


----------

